# Good Recipes



## BassMaster (Oct 5, 2007)

A good site for recipes is www.HuntFishCook.com they have a TV show on and they hunt or fish and then cook the game. Great show and nice website with some good recipes.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

great site, thanks man


----------

